

The Curse Of The Lazy Sheeple - wito
http://www.mavericktraveler.com/the-curse-of-the-lazy-sheeple/

======
Volscio
A ton of machismo; typifies the bored, well-off attitude that what counts as
achievement is invading other cultures and peoples' lives, meeting
"interesting" people, and having stories. Living up to a liquor ad. Very
cosmopolitan, very New York finance/entrepreneur. Topper all the way.

At the end of the day, it's just stories. No value added, no responsibilities
taken (search the post for any inkling of responsibility or sacrifice), just
alighting around the globe seeing how the noble savage lives.

And the lesson he gets from it? That people are either lazy or determined.
That's weird because I live in NYC too and I see a bunch of people working
their asses off, some of them getting by pretty handsomely but most not, but
at least they're trying. I don't see that many lazy people, though I could see
how I would if I saw the world through a jerk lens.

